

Show HN: PXLPNT social pixel art - mcmlxxxvii

Small side project I've been working on to learn new things — PXLPNT lets you create 10x10 pixel artworks, share them on twitter, tumblr, facebook, and print them on Zazzle. The images are stored in the URL by representing the colors as letters so they can be remixed and passed around, and it works on both Android and iOS devices, with multi-touch enabled on iOS.
======
chad_oliver
Sounds intriguing. Can we have a link?

